# Yorkshire Escape needed



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

No, I don't need to escape from Yorkshire, but I need to escape the treadmill this weekend. Any ideas of somewhere within Gods County for Friday/Sat. Wild or tame, not fussed. Would me nice to meet up with some jolly MHF'ers for a few beers if anyone fancies it?

Steve (and Mary)


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Old Hill Inn between Ingleton & Hawes. Basically a pub car park - but good food, very good beers, very very good scotch & very very very good views.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I know Kelcat, we've been a couple of times this year aleady, it's already chalked in if nowhere else grabs our fancy :wink: 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Muker a few miles from Hawes, the other side of buttertubs pass. 

There is a little pub and small shop with plenty of road side parking. There is also a small campsite with no hook ups as far as i'm aware.

Freddiebooks


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

That sounds promising Freddie, Its a while since I cycled over buttertubs pass, good way to work up a thirst!

Steve.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hebden Bridge Arts Festival is on if you fancy something like that.

http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk/festival/2009/index.html

We'll probably go to the lunchtime concert on Sunday in Heptonstall, but there are lots of different things on over the weekend. Must be somewhere to stay nearby apart from Clough Foot CC site.

Chris


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are travelling up to York on Saturday, staying at a CL in York for a couple of days, then up to Robin Hood Bay. After that if weather is good we'll be heading up the Northumberland coast. So any tips/ places to stay would also be most welcome.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but it seemed that we may also be somewhere nearby, possibly :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. I think Tommytli may have solved our problem (on a different thread!) So could be heading for Tosside in Forest of Bowland.
Would be delighted if anyone would like to meet up.
We both cycle, Mary gently and me madly , we also like walking or just having a good natter over a few beers or a bottle of wine.

Steve.

PS Shame its in Lancs. but you can't have everything :wink:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I think Tommytli may have solved our problem (on a different thread!) So could be heading for Tosside in Forest of Bowland.
> Would be delighted if anyone would like to meet up.
> We both cycle, Mary gently and me madly , we also like walking or just having a good natter over a few beers or a bottle of wine.
> 
> ...


Well we would have met up but we're off to Goodwood this weekend, and besides if I knew you were from Yarkshire...................  :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

C&CC do a THS at Pond Farm about 6 miles inland from Scarborough.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Kelcat said:


> Old Hill Inn between Ingleton & Hawes. Basically a pub car park - but good food, very good beers, very very good scotch & very very very good views.


Or just a couple of miles further there's the Station Inn at Ribblehead, good in every respect too and there's wild camping across the road. Don't wildcamp too close to the cattle grid though 

Or wild camp at the Lion Inn on Blakey Ridge. Old Pee to die for and delicious steak pie and veg


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Camp site at Tosside in the Forest of Bowland booked for Fri/sat. Many thanks to Tommytli.

Steve


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

where are you staying in Tosside. May have a drive over, not far from Gisburn.

Keith and Kath.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't know name of site  - but its 150yards down the lane directly opposite the Dog and Partridge pub. No doubt we will be visiting the pub Fri and Sat nights, just to be sociable  

Steve (and Mary)


----------

